

I have create simple app to see how people feel today - sasha_fishter
http://zimodigital.com/clients/howdoyou/

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
I visited the index of [http://zimodigital.com/](http://zimodigital.com/) and
it seems to be almost completely error reports and/or server information.

If this isn't intentional (I assume it's not) you should patch it up quickly.

~~~
sasha_fishter
Something's wrong with apache. Add www. to URL

